# Neighbors complaining about chickens



## earlyt89

Have had a few of my neighbors praise my birds for the severe reduction in bugs and Mosquitos. But now I have one neighbor saying that my birds got onto her property. But yet there's a wire fence up that blocks my chickens from her yard. An the flowers that she complained my birds were ruining are all the way on the other side of her property. And at the time of the complaint I counted off and all the birds were in my yard. I live in the country but have 1 close neighbor. Have no limitations on animals. What should I do when someone lies to the cops? I yea she called the cops


----------



## Energyvet

Any chance you could post a camera on your yard? Any complaints you could show the time and date and exactly where your birds were. Or if they are getting out and visiting her yard, you'll see where and you can plug up the hole and appologise. Just a suggestion.


----------



## hollyosborn

check for their tracks.. unless she wiped them away they should stay there for a while.. i can certainly tell where my gals have scratched in the flowers.. however.. they are after the bugs which is nice... ...... 
leave her a pile of poo on her doorstep? oh wait, that would be mean..... no dont do that! GET A ROOSTER and put it in a cage under her bedroom window... with a light that comes on every 10 minutes... oh wait, no thats mean too...


----------



## earlyt89

My chickens were not in her yard. There is a fence with holes they can't penetrate. And I have woods that they scratch around in so they didn't need to venture for food. I have had problems with this neighbor in the past. Thought about penning all my roosters near the fence by her house. A real wake up call. But we counted my birds and they were all present. But this woman will stop at nothing to make us miserable. It's a long argument between the families. I'm looking for property somewhere else. I have only lived here for a year. And she calle the cops about my dog barking. We rescued a horse and she called cuz he was skinny 2 days after we rescued him. I just don't have any peace. She ran up to the fence and hit it with a broom to aggravate my dog. I just want peace.


----------



## Energyvet

I just thought having photographic proof would help you. It sounds like this little crick runs deeper though. Do the police realize she's a PIA? A lot of times they know but they have to follow up anyway. You know, Andy Griffith like. 

You think it might help to talk to the police. Like just go down to the station and talk to an officer about her harassing your dog and you for that matter? Like you making a Complaint against her? 

Or do you know any lawyer friends or family members who are lawyers who would be willing to write you a letter to her? Sort of cease and desist type if thing? 

I'm just brain storming here. Maybe someone else will have a story or a better idea to help you out. 

She sounds like a PIA running and ruining everyone else's life.


----------



## BootedBantam

Have you tried to talk to her, or is that impossible? I would, (and that's just me) tell her sorry about flowers and please call me if this happens again. I would bake for her and buy her some more flowers. Kill her with kindness. and if that don't work, go with the roosters!! I hope it all works out!!


----------



## ThreeJ

Win her over , have her over for eggs at breakfast, lunch or dinner. Give her some eggs or a chicken as a peace offering. Try to talk to her like an adult, find out what her problem is. If that is the way she is, than don't worry about it. There is nothing she can do, or you can do, except move, or force her to move. Other than that I am glad I don't have neighbors.


----------



## cogburn

You slap somebody with a wet possum you get their attention and respect.. Its worked for me countless times... Just a thought...


----------



## 7chicks

I think the camera idea is a good one. A trail cam is perfect. People are crazy these days. Apologize for something you're not guilty of and they just think they won. She probably has rabbits or something getting her flowers and is apparently too dumb to notice. Hate small minded people! She cannot sit there an harrass you unless she wants to be served with a civil suit. Might need to use that trump card. Make the fence electric so the next time she touches it, she gets a good zap! If you set up a trail cam, you'll have dated pictures that will give you some good proof for the next time an issue arises. You can then just say "smile honey, you're on camera; thanks for the proof!" I hate neighbors like this. I have them myself and they can make life absolutely miserable. When mine would patrol the fence line, I'd sit back smile & wave. I also ran my mouth on the crappy stunts he & his wife were pulling. Word got back to them and they knocked it off. Too embarrassed to show their face near my house after that.


----------



## earlyt89

I have tried to be nice to her, invite her over from dinner. The whole town knows this woman is crazy. Her kids school won't even allow her up there because she starts trouble with the school board. I have talked to the police over a month ago and tried to get a no contact order. But the Sherrif just called and warned her. I get along with her husband just fine. So now my chickens are mad at me cuz I won't let them outside. I had to block the door and push them back in. And they just gave me a confused look. The coop and the run are large but I don't think it's enough room for my birds.


----------



## Energyvet

Go with the wet possum or the lawyer. They're pretty much the same thing anyway. Lol. Keep your chin up!

(BTW - invite her husband over for breakfast and not her.)


----------



## earlyt89

I'm just going to put up a higher fence. The sheriff also told me that there's nothing the police can do besides ask me to get them back over. There is no fine, or criminal sentence. It's a free range bird. He said you can't complain about an owl or hawk flying over your property or eating a cat.


----------



## camel934

I believe the law suit over harassment may be your best bet. We've all met a**holes like these before. Almost nothing will stop them. Here in Pennsylvania, they passed the Castle Law. I had one neighbor that was really out of control; even to the point of threatening me. I'm an old Army Sergeant: you think I'm intimidated? Lol! Since passing the Castle Law, I explained one day what coming onto my property and threatening me would entail. He has not been back in two months. I love the 2nd Amendment!!! Lol 
Not that I feel threats should be involved, bit I do think Harassment charges may be in order. Check with a lawyer.


----------



## redmaples

depending on where you live as well all know Turkeys and deer can do a number on gardens as well. If there is a fence and if she didn't see them actually in her garden then she has no case. The other thing you can do which is what I do is just let them out of the run about an hour or 2 before they go in for the night and do a little yard work or just sit and have a beer while you watch them this way you can make sure they stay in your yard (even though they never left in the first place) and they can still forage for bugs and eat some grass and weeds.


----------



## Energyvet

Must be nice to be that secure. I've never been that secure.


----------



## redmaples

depending on where you live as well all know Turkeys and deer can do a number on gardens as well. If there is a fence and if she didn't actually see them in her garden then she has no case. The other thing you can do which is what I do(so my birds don't destroy my wife's gardens) is just let them out of the run about an hour or 2 before they go in for the night and do a little yard work or just sit and have a beer while you watch them this way you can make sure they stay in your yard (even though they never left in the first place) and they can still forage for bugs and eat some grass and weeds.


----------



## BootedBantam

Wow...sueing neighbors over chickens. So much to learn in chicken land. I truely believe random acts of kindness is better. Although I have ran into my share of a-holes, too. My neighbor across the street was my big worry, she complained to me about my dogs, just because the breed scared her. She has never met them, only seen them. I have been going over saying Hi, giving her food from garden, and trying to create small talk. I saw her resistance. Since the roo showed up, she is my fear. We are good neighbors now, I broke her down. She doesn't complain anymore and I braided her hair for her yesterday. (she mentioned she loved my braids) I plan to share my eggs with her, and pray she doesn't call the chicken police. Communication with neighbors is important. It only takes one phone call to get chicken police involved. 

I am happy this worked out for you and the law was in your favor. Good luck to the Early Couple and their farm animals.


----------



## Energyvet

I try to live by example. Sometimes that works. Sometimes (too often) I am eaten alive. I try to live by example.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

i'd give her some eggs as a peace offer, but the second she gets out of line tell her to call the cops. 

After so long they will tell her to stop calling.


----------



## earlyt89

I the police know she's crazy too. She calls for everything. She called about the neighborhood raccoons tipping over trash cans. Hey Austin, we need a chicken police decal!!!!


----------



## sheepish

earlyt89 said:


> My chickens were not in her yard. There is a fence with holes they can't penetrate. And I have woods that they scratch around in so they didn't need to venture for food. I have had problems with this neighbor in the past. Thought about penning all my roosters near the fence by her house. A real wake up call. But we counted my birds and they were all present. But this woman will stop at nothing to make us miserable. It's a long argument between the families. I'm looking for property somewhere else. I have only lived here for a year. And she calle the cops about my dog barking. We rescued a horse and she called cuz he was skinny 2 days after we rescued him. I just don't have any peace. She ran up to the fence and hit it with a broom to aggravate my dog. I just want peace.


Does she like eggs....? Maybe you could offer a dozen free to see if she likes them... say you would appreciate her expert opinion.... Does she grow vegetables....ask her advice as to if hen poo is good for veg. Does she grow flowers.....yes she does ...maybe you could praise her flowers and ask her for her secret technique.... Offer her horse poo for her compost heap....Ask her advice about compost heaps.....seems to me this neighbour is troublesome for a reason....could be she is just ornery but it could be that she feels left out of all your doins....and thus complains as a way of getting attention..... Most people are vain enough to think they can offer advice...ask her advice about stuff and see if she softens......


----------



## sheepish

just read that you get on all right with her husband... could it be she is jelous of him talking to you? Could you talk to him about her irrational behaviour?... otherwise just try to be nice... it is very hard to argue with someone who does not argue back.....


----------



## BootedBantam

My 2 cents (LOL) If she is calling the cops for everything, I am going to assume there is no man around to help her with things. Do something nice for her.......I dare you  do you need anything Mrs. cop caller?


----------



## Roslyn

I don't think there is anything "nice" enough for someone like her. My Mum had a neighbor like that, the day they moved into their house he ended up with the nickname "BananaHead" and it stuck until he died (more than 25 years). Now they are dealing with the "Little Bananas", his children who are bickering over the property while letting it fall down.

A Fence is your best bet. Be sure it is tall and solid wood, a privacy fence. If she is banging on the fence to harass the dog then the dog can see her, so I would build a fence 12 inches in from that one. That way if she bangs on it, it really won't make a difference because no on can see her. 

This is why hubbie and I chose a house smaller than we wanted, no neighbors in sight. We can hear them up the road, but they can't see us and we can't see them. There is a road and stream in front of us, and railroad tracks behind, so we don't have to worry about anyone building right on top of us, even though our property is quite small, only 1 acre.


----------



## earlyt89

I could just shoot her. Bullets are cheaper than all other solutions. I don't talk to her husband much. He's just an old wimpy guy. He has to sneak to smoke a cigarette. To get away from her. But I did catch one of my hens over there the other day.


----------



## Energyvet

Early, maybe buy her off with eggs is s good solution. Don't get too much chicken time in jail. :-(


----------



## earlyt89

I don't want to talk to her. She has harassed us for a year. I just want to be left alone.


----------



## Energyvet

Would your wife be able to make nicey, nicey?


----------



## earlyt89

My wife doesn't like her either. Oh I didn't mention it's her great-aunt. There's a family argument that has been goin on for years and this woman is on the other side Of it


----------



## Energyvet

Okay. That's kind of an important detail you left out. So I guess shooting is definately out.


----------



## camel934

Nice! Are you sure Energyvet? Lol


----------



## Energyvet

No. I'm not sure of anything. Lol. Everything I used to think I knew has been turned on its head. I live in an alternate reality now. Everything is possible and likely to happen at any moment! ;-)


----------



## sheepish

so the neighbour is a relation... You sure she didn't have designs on your place for herself..... I have a farmer who owns land near to mine and for years couldn't understnad why he was short with me until I figured out he had wanted to buy my farm and include it into his own..... Fortunately my neighbouring farmer couldn't be nicer.... if she is still being a pain...just do not respond... cos as I think I said earlier..... she can't argue with someone who won't argue.... just say Hi when you see her and get on with your life..... you have to pity her.....


----------



## Energyvet

Good thoughts and very good advice sheepish. Life is just so needlessly difficult sometimes, no?


----------



## Roslyn

Family stuff sucks. My husband's Mother was not considered "good enough" by his father's parents, and so his siblings were treated differently (sometimes obviously) than other cousins. Now his siblings are all grown with families of their own (including us) and all of us from "that leg of the family" so to speak are treated differently. We go to family picnics etc and are practically ignored except by his father and the occasional "hey, how you doing?" and nothing else. Year after year. I am a natural observer, and it helps that no one speaks to me, so I sit in the corner and knit and I have pieced things together over the years (22 years). I have finally convinced my husband that I'm sick of it, and we don't go to many "family" things anymore, it's just a waste of time. We hardly know these people, just because a blood test would say we are family doesn't mean anything.

His mother wasn't good enough, so her kids aren't good enough, trickle down. It's bizzzarre how long these family things go on through the years.


----------



## Energyvet

And the mind games they play. I'm not good enough either, so you can be in my club with me - if you like.


----------



## Roslyn

Energyvet said:


> And the mind games they play. I'm not good enough either, so you can be in my club with me - if you like.


Like I said in another thread, "The More I Know People, The More I Like My Chickens"

That will be the title of my Memoirs.


----------



## earlyt89

(please dont kick me out the forum)
I CAUGHT THAT STUPID B!!!!!!!! HITTING MY CHICKENS ON MY PROPERTY WHILE LEANING OVER THE FENCE!!!!! Im hoping one of my hens doesn't have a broken leg. I was on the other side of the shed watching my chickens and I saw her come outside so I kinda hid. She went right up to the fence leaned over and slammed a broom down ontop of two of my hens!!!!! They were near the fence but on my property. I ran around he backside of my shed and yelled at her running up to my fence and she ran fast back in her house. OMFG. I'm so mad!!!!!!!


----------



## Energyvet

Camera would have been handy to catch that. 

When I was in college, the Resident Director of our dormitory had some chickens one year. He was studying to become a medical doctor. So he let the birds free range around our building. The football players on the 4th floor used to try to kick the birds as they would go in and out of the doorway. Often I would be behind their group coming back from my classes and I would see them and then run up to my dorm room and cry. I was also angry, but they were 6 football players and I was one little 5'4" English major. Well, before long there were little chicks following the hens. And I saw day by day that what started out as a nice little group of 7-8 became fewer and fewer. I wanted to alert the RD. Then I discovered he was feeding the chicks to his pet snake. Wait the story isn't over yet. Well by this point my heart is about ripped out of my chest and I am outraged, but again - no hope. All big guys and little me. So here I am coming home from class and there's only one of the football players in front of me on the walkway. And there is a solitary hen walking along the grass as well. So this guy picks up a huge rock about the size of the chicken and lifts it above his head about to crush this bird ... and I step up and say "wow, your so tough, you have to beat up a chicken. I'm impressed!"(sarcastically). And he turned and looked at me dropped the stone and his head and ran away ashamed. 

I've never told anyone that story before. At the time I thought he would kill me with the rock. Again I ran up to my room shaking. 

What a nightmare!


----------



## BootedBantam

Lie to her and tell her you caught her on camera hitting the birds. Tell her you aren't going to do anything about it this time, but if anything happens again, you will be the one going to the cops with the pics. Tell her after the last incident you put it up to protect the flock and observation of her complaint. Play the game..... 

I had someone spraypainting the side of my house, put up sign, Say Hello to the camera....no more spraypaint...Good luck P.S. get a video camera, looks like you might need it.


----------



## TinyHouse

I think Booted's idea is genius! You could also get some old parts that LOOK like cameras and put them where she can see them and tell her that, after seeing what she'd just done, you are going to film her for evidence for the police. Doesn't even have to be real, working cameras, just something that looks like one. 

I would have called the police right then myself so I think you showed remarkable restraint.


----------



## earlyt89

I don't like cops. Don't have the best history with them. I take care of things myself. So I think imma find somethings tht look like cameras and post signs. My hen is ok by the way. Bug he wont even let me come near her.


----------



## 7chicks

Neighbors can be a real headache. Ignore her. Pretend you don't see her or hear her. Can't annoy someone who doesn't react so the game will eventually get old for her. I'd still do the trail cam though. Just one that is set where she comes near the fence the most. Put up a couple fake ones. They have the fake surveillance cameras at Menards for cheap.


----------



## cogburn

Wet possum !!!!


----------



## ThreeJ

I would have to do this , that should teach her a lesson. Not to use candles...


----------



## BootedBantam

note to self: do not upset threeJ too funny


----------



## Willy

We're out in the country, but we've about a half dozen neighbors close by (looks like the suburbs from the road). I was worried about them when we first got the chickens but they all seem to love the idea of the chickens free ranging. The chickens pretty much stay in our yard although they do go "visit" my mother in law next door.


----------



## twentynine

A real game camera can cost as little as $70. I have used game cameras often on my place just to keep track of what's comming and going while I am at work or asleep.

If the OP is to be beleaved-- making friends was never an option. And it's not an option now.

Security and peace of mind on one's own property is not to much to ask.

The OP is left with few if any options, high fence or moving both are very expensive.

This is what I would do--

Make danged sure nothing and I mean nothing, I own can get anywhere close to her property. 
Get a game camera and align it where it can keep watch over the property line, do not point it at her house, or property. use it to keep you property secure.
Otherwise if the number 2 is not an option because of expense, Harbor Frieght sells a fake closed circuit security camera for $12, has a little red light on it and everything.
And the biggest piece of advice I can give you-- do not react to her instigations. Never ever give her reason to think you have noticed anything. Don't joke about smacking her with a wet possum, don't yell at her, don't attempt conversation, nothing, treat her as if she doesn't exist.

Today, this morning at 5AM when I got home from work, half asleep. I went out fed the horses, checked the incubator, scattered a little cracked corn for the chickens, and opened the gate for the horses. I returned to the house and was bent over on the carporch taking my shoes off when I noticed the motion detector lights on the front of the house come on. At that moment I thought nothing of it--- wrong attitude-- big time! All I did was glance over my shoulder, and gave it a huh. Next thing I know is their is a huge 9' tall (atleast could have been closer to 16') black lab licking the back of my leg. To say I was jolted wide awake is an understatement, peeing my pants would be more accurate if I could have relaxed enough to let my water down. Didn't recognise the dog as a nieghborhood regular but he had a collar. Held him by the collar brought him out to my shop, and on the back of a paper rifle target I wrote a note to his owners. Basicly saying I will keep my chickens out of their yard if they keep their dog out of mine. Folded the note up and taped it to his collar, pulled the dog out of my shop, stomped my foot told him to get. I assume the owners have found the note by now.


----------



## Energyvet

I like your subtlety, 29.


----------



## earlyt89

And my neighbors are now yelling at my donkey whenever my donkey hollers. He is pretty loud. But he doesn't do it all the time.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

I'll yell back at animals.

"Breeiggggh"

"Hey Donkey!"


----------



## 7chicks

Sure your neighbor isn't simply mistaking your "farm" for the "funny farm" they should be at?  Oh my. Video tape them and put them on America's Funniest Videos.


----------



## Buff_Rooster7503

cogburn said:


> You slap somebody with a wet possum you get their attention and respect.. Its worked for me countless times... Just a thought...


Sounds like a plan!


----------



## piglett

get a few hundred roosters .....enough said


----------



## Energyvet

Piglet, that has got to be the best solution so far. Kudos to you. That's even better than wet possum. Hahahahaha


----------



## cogburn

Buff_Rooster7503 said:


> Sounds like a plan!


Thanks Buff Rooster ! We'd get along just fine I bet !

Cogburn


----------



## Energyvet

You two and TonyO. Lol


----------



## chickflick

I had a neighbor once tell me my dog was in her yard bothering her. The dog was 15 yrs old, mostly blind and didn't venture far from home. Yes, she lied. I would ask her if she had any proof that the chickens were in her yard. Maybe not be so nice next time and be a bit more firm. Tell her your chickens are leagal and to get a life and quit making yours miserable! Sometimes nice just doesn't work and you have to be a witch.


----------



## piglett

Energyvet said:


> Piglet, that has got to be the best solution so far. Kudos to you. That's even better than wet possum. Hahahahaha


 or maybe pitch a dead skunk over into her yard from time to time


----------



## Energyvet

Hahahahaha


----------



## earlyt89

Ok. I put up a nice chain link fence to keep control of my birds. Couple days ago a friend gave me a bantam Americauna rooster. He tries to fight with my roosters but lost to all so he flew up in a tree and then went to the neighbors. She has today called the cops again for 1 bantam rooster


----------



## piglett

either put the banty roo in his own pen with a couple of ladies or put him in a pot
he didn't grow up with the others so he will never be part of "their group"

also the lady next door needs a hobby


----------



## Roslyn

Wow. I feel for you. My mother wasn't free of her "BananaHead" neighbor until the day he died. 25 years after she bought her house!

Good Luck to you, hopefully the cops are tired of dealing with her also.


----------



## earlyt89

Yesterday she was shooting firecrackers at my new fence today when the chickens got close. I got pictures and witnesses now. She didn't know we had company over.


----------



## cogburn

Wet possum


----------



## earlyt89

Hahahahahahahabaha.


----------



## 7chicks

With that, I'd be filing a harassment complaint. That'll put a little starch in her shorts, lets her know you also mean business and you're done with her silliness.


----------



## lorindaeb

7chicks said:


> With that, I'd be filing a harassment complaint. That'll put a little starch in her shorts, lets her know you also mean business and you're done with her silliness.


I agree! Call the cops, show the evidence and put a restraining order on her. Then if she violates that, she goes to jail.


----------



## Energyvet

Got her! Go for it now. Clear sailing ahead! And wet possum!


----------



## earlyt89

I got a trap out for a possum


----------



## 7chicks

Go get em buddy! We're rooting for ya!


----------



## dustinfox

I swear... Some people just spend their whole lives looking for excuses to be an ass.


----------



## Sandy

Sounds like you have the proof she is harassing your family, now take it to the police! And I would definitely clip your birds wings so they don't fly, it's easy and it doesn't hurt them. I live in the city on an acre and have no restrictions and I am truly blessed to have 6 neighbors that have not complained one bit. But I did hear from a friend that someone over 2 blocks away was complaining about my rooster! Really, they must sleep outside and strain themselves to hear him! lol
Good Luck


----------



## Homegirl

Hun, she sounds like she has mental problems. I have dealt with folks like that many times and there is no reasoning with them, no making friends. You will never win her over with eggs, or meals. They see the world and everyone in it as hostile and out to hurt them. And during a confrontation, the angrier she makes you, the angrier she gets. They know well how to get under your skin. Best to remain calm and firm. The taller fence sounds like a good idea.


----------



## thewhisperingoaks

I think you and a bunch of friends should have a rodeo, give her something to complain about. Chickens would seem so small.


----------



## Chook

twentynine said:


> A real game camera can cost as little as $70. I have used game cameras often on my place just to keep track of what's comming and going while I am at work or asleep.
> 
> If the OP is to be beleaved-- making friends was never an option. And it's not an option now.
> 
> Security and peace of mind on one's own property is not to much to ask.
> 
> The OP is left with few if any options, high fence or moving both are very expensive.
> 
> This is what I would do--
> 
> Make danged sure nothing and I mean nothing, I own can get anywhere close to her property.
> Get a game camera and align it where it can keep watch over the property line, do not point it at her house, or property. use it to keep you property secure.
> Otherwise if the number 2 is not an option because of expense, Harbor Frieght sells a fake closed circuit security camera for $12, has a little red light on it and everything.
> And the biggest piece of advice I can give you-- do not react to her instigations. Never ever give her reason to think you have noticed anything. Don't joke about smacking her with a wet possum, don't yell at her, don't attempt conversation, nothing, treat her as if she doesn't exist.
> 
> Today, this morning at 5AM when I got home from work, half asleep. I went out fed the horses, checked the incubator, scattered a little cracked corn for the chickens, and opened the gate for the horses. I returned to the house and was bent over on the carporch taking my shoes off when I noticed the motion detector lights on the front of the house come on. At that moment I thought nothing of it--- wrong attitude-- big time! All I did was glance over my shoulder, and gave it a huh. Next thing I know is their is a huge 9' tall (atleast could have been closer to 16') black lab licking the back of my leg. To say I was jolted wide awake is an understatement, peeing my pants would be more accurate if I could have relaxed enough to let my water down. Didn't recognise the dog as a nieghborhood regular but he had a collar. Held him by the collar brought him out to my shop, and on the back of a paper rifle target I wrote a note to his owners. Basicly saying I will keep my chickens out of their yard if they keep their dog out of mine. Folded the note up and taped it to his collar, pulled the dog out of my shop, stomped my foot told him to get. I assume the owners have found the note by now.


nice, supersubtle,


----------



## cnsper

Depending on which way the wind blew, I would be tempted to spread chicken or hog crap all over the yard/garden just to annoy her with the smell. Put it on thick near the fence. You gotta get that commercial stuff as it is more potent... LOL


----------



## TerryQui

Oh Man, I would pray that SHE MOVES! lol. If I hadn't just read that you are related to her, I would have considered her a matter to just ignore and let her call the cops all she wants. As long as she is getting attention from someone, that is what is making her happy. As long as she knows she is making you mad, then she is happy.
If you ignore her, eventually she will get bored with her game.
As far as the family arguement, maybe that can be resolved with others involved.
Sad that some people just live for bitterness. What a cancer that eats them up and steals their life.


----------



## Sonjabeam

I have had to deal with animals that come onto our property, dogs chasing sheep, chickens, cows etc. called Humane Society and they told us you have to have proof. PICTURES that they are there. Tell her to take a picture of your chickens on her property. Tell her to prove it or shut up!


----------



## nzpouter

She needs to get laid... don't try and reason with people like that, and especially don't let those people disturbing the enjoyment you get out of your property and your pets at the expense of your chickens freedom. 

Get the game camera, if what you said was half the truth about her, I bet she'll do anything to provoke your animals in your property by way of throwing things or even trespassing.


----------



## sandra

You have a case with the fire crackers. She is instigating and harassing your animals and family. She is causing them to be agitated therefore making your animals nervous and noisy where as calm birds are relatively quiet and go about their day looking for bugs. Can't really catch bugs if they hear you coming! You know what I mean. I had a neighbor one time that instigated my dogs. I caught him on camera hitting one of my dogs in the head with a screw driving! I called cops and hews arrested! No ore problems after that..


----------



## 7chicks

Gosh what wicked neighbors some of us got stuck with hey.  That's awful what you had going on sandra. Glad you were able to catch him and get him taken care of.


----------



## new2coop

Shooting fireworks at your chickens may be a cruelty to animals charge. It's a misdemeanor in some states. You need an order of protection. Not only for yourself but your animals and property. I would report it to the police if I were you. Get the ball rolling now before she does something worse. It's never going to stop. Plant a row of Thuja Green Giant trees along the property line. Plant them 6 feet apart and you'll have a natural wall that she can't see through.


----------



## new2coop

What state do you live in?


----------



## sandra

That just reminded me. It most states its illegal to set off fireworks. Depending on your state that may be another law she is breaking! Double whammy on her! You she is nuts. She is one of those neighbors I have termed "window monitors". They are the ones that are Constanta Lu at their windows watching for any opportunity to get some s!*# stirred. Turn it around on her. Watch her and wait for her to make her move again. Trust me, it won't be long, she's watching for her opportunity to harass again! And if its too quiet for a while shell crate a problem just so she can complain! It's sad to say, but mother in law is one of those annoying shift stirring neighbors! She drives me nuts when she's up to visit just for a few hours!


----------



## earlyt89

We live in Alabama. Fireworks are legal here. I have my yard set up now where everyone stays in the yard and there is a fence on my property line then another fence ten feet away. Everything has been fine lately. We are about to eat a few roosters. I have 7 now. Too many. A friend gave me a Polish Tophat rooster the other day. So I'm going to eat the Americauna and possibly the welsummer rooster


----------



## Karolina

So get this. I was brooding my 2 chicks and when they got to be about 3 months old I took them outside in their small cage for some sun time. My neighbors called animal control. Long story short I had to get a permit to have them even though I was only going to keep them for 2 more months. I got the permit and kept taking them out, my neighbors called animal control 2 more times. They are a piece of work.


----------



## kilagirl

I live 15 miles from town. But even though I live in the country we have neighbors that just like to complain also. And no they have not called the cops on us but they sure like to make trouble. I do have chickens, turkeys as well as my muscovy ducks. And everything has to be penned up here. Even though I have almost 3 acres. The reason I have to pen my stuff up is because otherwise I have to deal with other animals trying to kill mine. My muscovies were loose. We had a bad wind storm and a family of raccons came through and we lost 10 ducks in 2 days. Really took the bunch down. We still have our main drake hiding out down on the creek. And normally our ducks will not go near the creek. We thought he was totally gone. But a neighbor told us he was down there. WE are trying to get him to come home. Hopefully tomarrow will be the day he will do it. 
I once raised guinees here but they disappeared. And I did hear from all the neighbors that no one wanted any more in the neighborhood. After all they make to much noise. Hmmmmmmm. Not any more than there dogs and there kids do in my opinion.


----------



## 7chicks

Or the welfare rat on a special order custom $20,000 Harley cycle reving the heck out of it every morning between 1:30 - 2:30 for a good 5-10 minutes ... I love "supporting" filth like that.  Did it the other night and you know darned well he wasn't riding anywhere. We had a good inch of snow on the ground at the time! Between him and his honeybuns, they've been a load of trouble for handful of us neighbors who live around them.


----------



## earlyt89

I'm tellin ya. We should start a chicken forum town. Buy a few hundred acres and everybody that loves form animals can just move out there.


----------



## Energyvet

Great idea early!


----------



## Dansark

This Lady sounds like she has mental issues and no amount of Christian charity on your part is going to help. The camera idea has alot of merit, if the police have not done a no contact then go back to them again! As far as her harrassing your dog call Animal Control and explain the situation , harrassing an animal is under the guidelines of cruelty .....If all else fails purchase a Peacock !........(and some ear plugs!)


----------



## Toni

I'd hire a lawyer and file a suit. You can also join the farm bureau in your area. They might be able to help you...They also have some really nice signs that may get the point across.. If you get along with her husband...talk to him and tell him if he doesn't get his wife under control then you'll have to take legal steps....you shouldn't have to move because of her. Remind him harassment is against the law. That may be why the people before you sold out. Maybe you could put up a Privacy Fence along the property line....that might be cheaper then moving... Is your property considered for agriculture? If so...she can't do anything...(except make you miserable). I'd get a notebook and start writing down dates and times that she harasses you, that will be considered evidence.


----------



## Snyburg

earlyt89 said:


> My chickens were not in her yard. There is a fence with holes they can't penetrate. And I have woods that they scratch around in so they didn't need to venture for food. I have had problems with this neighbor in the past. Thought about penning all my roosters near the fence by her house. A real wake up call. But we counted my birds and they were all present. But this woman will stop at nothing to make us miserable. It's a long argument between the families. I'm looking for property somewhere else. I have only lived here for a year. And she calle the cops about my dog barking. We rescued a horse and she called cuz he was skinny 2 days after we rescued him. I just don't have any peace. She ran up to the fence and hit it with a broom to aggravate my dog. I just want peace.


Wow! I would think you got my old neighbor next to you if she hadn't died a couple years ago!! She did the same thing when we got our dog and then when the dog started barking and going into her protect the property mode, the lady called the cops! After screaming at me of course.  I didn't have my chickens then but I am sure she'd have complained about those too! I hope you find another place to move to, seems like these type of neighbors never give up.


----------



## new2coop

Sounds like you squared things away and everything is ok now. I would still plant thuja trees as a visual barrier. They cheap and grow fast. The less she sees the less chance of her calling the police. Maybe then she can focus on the rabbits eating her garden.


----------



## new2coop

Oh and it would be a good idea to add a forum for this type of subject matter since their seems to be a lot of this going around.


----------



## cnsper

Forget the privacy trees, plan Hawthorns and then let her try to get to the chickens.


----------



## missayr

*Miserable neighbor*

Sounds to like this is a very unhappy woman with most everything in her life...Has anyone suggested she get some Lithium???? Sounds to me like that might help. I surely wouldn't let anyone Kudos to her husband.....feel sorry for the kids......I like the camera and the Lawyer......Hope all gets mended.....


----------



## chkntrktr

The peacock is kind of a good idea, but they are only loud in the spring, at least ours was when we had them. I think you should get guineas and pen them up because they love to roam and they are loud all year long, day in and day out.

Hope it works out for you. I have been blessed with good neighbors. They didn't complain a bit when our guineas would roam their property.


----------



## earlyt89

My donkey that is pinned up by their bedroom side of the house gets pretty loud around 1am. The woman just got banned from our local elementary school for starting a bunch of trouble and going after a teacher. The cops know she's crazy but she's an old lady from an established family in a small town. We all know she is crazy. I had someone say the other day "so your the one who moved next door to *********** I'm soooo sorry, that wife is crazy"


----------



## earlyt89

I had to call the cops last night cuz my donkey started breighing, just a lil short one at 2am. All of a sudden I hear a really loud noise outside. THAT WOMAN HAS HER ARM OUT HER BEDROOM WINDOW AT 2am BLOWING AN AIRHORN!!!!!!! My polish Tophat was in the ditch which is public property and she kicked him the other day idk if he is going to make it. He's just been limpin round for two days


----------



## sandra

earlyt89 said:


> I had to call the cops last night cuz my donkey started breighing, just a lil short one at 2am. All of a sudden I hear a really loud noise outside. THAT WOMAN HAS HER ARM OUT HER BEDROOM WINDOW AT 2am BLOWING AN AIRHORN!!!!!!! My polish Tophat was in the ditch which is public property and she kicked him the other day idk if he is going to make it. He's just been limpin round for two days


Animal cruelty to me it sounds like. At some point you're gonna have to find away to fight back. Ignoring it won't make it go away. I wish you the best.


----------



## piglett

now you see this kind of crazy sh*t is the type of thing that can cause SOME people to head next door with a club
and beat the crazy wench within an inch of her nutty life
NOW I'M NOT SAYING YOU SHOULD DO SOMETHING LIKE THAT..........
however if you did some people would understand 


good luck man


----------



## earlyt89

She is contacting humane society and police daily now. She said our donkey is underweight and my chickens aren't taken care of our dog is skinny that the donkey keeps her up all night she says it stinks and my chickens are noisy. She is trying to get all my animals taken from me. And like I have said before she is part of my wife's family. Now she is spreading rumors all over town how we are drug addicts and she sees us drink with our kid in our arms. My wife asked me today if we should get rid of all the animals just to have peace. It's been over a year of constant harrassment. And my wife was in tears today


----------



## piglett

earlyt89 said:


> She is contacting humane society and police daily now. She said our donkey is underweight and my chickens aren't taken care of our dog is skinny that the donkey keeps her up all night she says it stinks and my chickens are noisy. She is trying to get all my animals taken from me. And like I have said before she is part of my wife's family. Now she is spreading rumors all over town how we are drug addicts and she sees us drink with our kid in our arms. My wife asked me today if we should get rid of all the animals just to have peace. It's been over a year of constant harrassment. And my wife was in tears today


i would probably end up in jail for a good long time if i was getting all that kind of "feedback" from her every [email protected] day, good lord. 
nope it would be on & it would never stop as long as i was still free to walk the streets her life would become a living hell , i infact would take great pride in doing so, she would be my lifelong project!
i could never be a cop they have to walk into bad situations 
i try to not mess with people i just want to be left alone 
i just hate it when i see someone like her clearly messing with someone for no good reason.

i'm sorry you have this problem but i'm sure glad i'm not there
i would only have 3 hots & a cot in the end


----------



## rob

what a situation to be in ! i feel for you, its hard to know what to do. i guess youve just got to stick it out. the people that mean anything will know the accusations are false and the rest dont realy matter.


----------



## chickflick

I'm hoping that you have cameras on her when she is doing some of this stuff. Have you cell phone close and take video of her at 2am. Bet if you even just walked around with a video camera she might get spooked. Definitely document everything. Do you have a protection order?? I don't care if she is your wife's family, sounds like she's had enough of it, too. Time to take aggressive action against this woman... within the laws. You definitely need a high wooden fence on her side. What are the other family members say? Can't they help you??


----------



## Toni

It may be time to contact the media, the prosecutor, an attorney, (I'd hire the toughest atty. in town.) The Farm Bureau, and Humane Society to prosecute her for harassment and animal cruelty. Is it possible to build a 6 ft. fence on the property line nearest her property? Will any of your other neighbors assist you re: verifying your neighbor's behavior. Her behavior will not change even if you get rid of your animals....She obviously chased away the previous owners.....You may want to contact your local mental health agency to see if they can help you......especially since the school has had obvious problems with her. Good Luck!!


----------



## earlyt89

I just simply can't afford a lawyer and all that stuff. HellI can't even afford a privacy fence.


----------



## 7chicks

When my neighbor harrassed me to no end, I'd sit there and watch them. When they went by to snoop at my property, I waved. They didn't know what to think and they got bored of the game. She is looking for a response. Gives her something to feed on. Ignore her and NO do not part with your animals!!! Being blood relation, does not make family. Love does. People know she's a fruitcake so they will pay no mind to her running mouth. People like her make life miserable I know. I've had my share of idiot neighbors.


----------



## chickflick

How about a higher wire fence, high enough so she can't reach over and hit your chickens. Doesn't have to be pretty. Guess we're all trying to think of things for you to do, and running out of ideas. But, think I would start calling the police every time she does these nutty things. Even talk to the police and tell them what is going on. Go and talk to her every time... give her warnings and tickets for blowing a horn at 2am.


----------



## lorindaeb

I would carry a camera with you at all times and get evidence. Call the cops every time too call anal control. Call anyone to report the a use and harassment. Something will eventually stop her and get her into trouble with the law.


----------



## sandra

earlyt89 said:


> I just simply can't afford a lawyer and all that stuff. HellI can't even afford a privacy fence.


I am so sorry about your situation. I didn't realize crazy lady was part of the family. That does pose another problem. Look at it this way. Two family members are having a hard time with each other. How does the rest of the family feel about the problem. Start there and feel out the opinions of the family. Because if she is talking she is talking to anyone who has ears and that means family too.

If she is contacting authorities then she has thrown the first punch so to speak. You've turned the other cheek for as long as you can. You call the same authorities she's calling and then call the police and tell them she is harassing you. If you can record her threatening you or any of your animals (via some kinda of smartphone). You can use that to get a restraining order against her. This is all affordable to you. Let the family know what you done after you have done it and the reason why you did it. You will also have the recording to play back to your family so they understand you did what you did for peace. It's almost like two kids not getting along and they had to have a person of authority to mediate. Does that make sense?

As for your wife, let her know you love her more than anything and of course more than the animals but do point out how important the animals are to you. How they are like your second family. See where I'm going with this.


----------



## new2coop

What does the lady's husband say about this? You said he was nice? Approach him on it maybe he doesn't even know to what extent this lady is doing things. What do the police say to you when she calls? Is the husband home when she calls? Do the police just explain to you why she called then simply drive away? 
You need to go to a town meeting or seek legal advice or both. Ask if you can talk to the town justice. Be proactive and solve the problem peacefully and legally.


----------



## earlyt89

The man is too much of a wussy to stand up to his wife. I hear her yelling at him and bossing him around all the time. The cops told me they think its stupid.


----------



## earlyt89

Our town is so small I don't know if we even have those people to talk to.


----------



## BootedBantam

Wow....sorry for your troubles. My two cents for what it worth. Start journaling every incident. Time and dates. Keep a record of what is going on. I would also get neighbors to write letters stating your animals have never caused a problem. What does the animal police say to do?


----------



## 7chicks

You really need to get a restraining order. Costs around $20 in my area to file one. Well worth it. Gets her off your back and if it doesn't well, she'll be sitting behind the bars. At this point, who cares whether relative or not. She cannot keep acting like a nutcase unless others allow her to do so by making excuses for her. If she needs mental help, then the family needs to buck up and get it taken care of.


----------



## sandra

My father told me once. The definition of insanity is doing nothing or something over and over again and expecting a different result. It really is as basic as that. There has to be some kind of change one way or the other or it will never change. Good luck to you. I'm here for you if you need me. I'll help as I can.


----------



## ChickensSayMoo

I hope you can find a happy ending to your problem...it sounds pretty awful for you right now.


----------



## fuzziebutt

Or, if there is a family member that you both are on good terms with, that member could work as a mediator and help work out the differences. She may be as crazy as an outhouse rat, but something has set her off, and maybe a mediator can find out what has started this (crazy aside), and maybe help settle it. She may just want to be heard, but doesn't know how. It's the whole sheethouse rat thing again.


----------



## earlyt89

Well she hasn't done anything in two days now.


----------



## Toni

If you think you can't afford a lawyer, think how much it's going to cost to move. It doesn't cost anything to talk to your prosecutor, especially if you have evidence of her harassing you. The lady has mental health issues...you may want to contact a mental health agency in your county for assistance. It seems like you have received many different ideas of how to handle the situation...You need to move on some of them.


----------



## new2coop

Anything new happen?


----------



## earlyt89

Not really. I'm working on getting fencing to completely enclose my yard. I have to keep my birds completely pinned up now. They do have a large run but there isn't much vegetation in there. She tried to get a bunch of paperwork stirred up at the sheriffs office. But they told her we live in an agricultural area and she can't do anything


----------



## Energyvet

Horsy for you!


----------



## earlyt89

She says my chickens jumped on her car and scratched it up but she parks in the front yard and the chickens don't go up there. She even started complaining about the smell. They said there is scientific proof that there is no health violations from having a donkey and chickens. We got rid of our bull dog. The neighbor keeps hitting the fence and aggravating her so she barks all nite long. We have pictures of her doin all this stuff at ALL hours of the night


----------



## Energyvet

That was horray! I'm sorry about spell check. You know how I feel about you and this situation. Fight the good fight, my friend.


----------



## cnsper

Get some pea hens so she can hear them scream at night... LOL Release some guinea fowl onto her property (at night). You don't know where they came from, you have chickens.


----------



## earlyt89

Hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## new2coop

Complained about the smell eh? Mmmmmmm maybe a dozen pigs will make her move. Now that's an odor! I personally don't mind it though.


----------



## CharlieEcho

*Pictures?*

You say you have pictures of her hitting the fence to tease the dog? I would take those to the States Attorney. Seems to me she is bordering on harassment and or stalking. I would work on a good fence and maybe some wing trimming if they can fly at all.

Our neighbors dogs were trying to catch, and did, our chickens and killed one rabbit. I had pictures and the Police said I could have the neighbors arrested because they were not controlling their animals. I didn't want to have my neighbors arrested, just wanted the dogs to stop chasing our animals. It happened again and one of their dogs was taken away by animal control. As long as the chickens stay in the fenced pasture they are safe. But you know those chickens.

I knew beforehand, but the Sheriff informed me again that I was within my rights to shoot their dog if it were killing our livestock. Don't really care to shoot someones dog, but I don't want our animals killed or harmed either. BB guns will get their attention pretty fast if you are close enough. The neighbors have since moved so we're off the hook for now.

Good luck, I surely do hate neighbors like that.


----------



## sandra

CharlieEcho said:


> You say you have pictures of her hitting the fence to tease the dog? I would take those to the States Attorney. Seems to me she is bordering on harassment and or stalking. I would work on a good fence and maybe some wing trimming if they can fly at all.
> 
> Our neighbors dogs were trying to catch, and did, our chickens and killed one rabbit. I had pictures and the Police said I could have the neighbors arrested because they were not controlling their animals. I didn't want to have my neighbors arrested, just wanted the dogs to stop chasing our animals. It happened again and one of their dogs was taken away by animal control. As long as the chickens stay in the fenced pasture they are safe. But you know those chickens.
> 
> I knew beforehand, but the Sheriff informed me again that I was within my rights to shoot their dog if it were killing our livestock. Don't really care to shoot someones dog, but I don't want our animals killed or harmed either. BB guns will get their attention pretty fast if you are close enough. The neighbors have since moved so we're off the hook for now.
> 
> Good luck, I surely do hate neighbors like that.


Yep same for, neighbors dogs kept coming around and even after numerous times me warning them I would shoot their pit bulls if they killed my birds. They did nothing. The dogs were actually sweet dogs and it wasn't their adult their owners were unresponsive to my warnings. So when the dogs came dog again one one my ducks were murdered. Can't blame the dogs, they are predators and following natural instinct. Because they were dangerous to humans, we caught the dogs and took them to the animal shelter. The dogs owners finally took me seriously.

Sheriff said I was with in my right to shot any animal that comes onto my property and threatens or kills any of my animals. Had the dogs been aggressive to myself or my family I would have shot the dogs even though I love animals very very much and it would have broken my heart.


----------



## ChicksNHerps

I'm hoping my neighbors are okay with my rooster. I have just 2 outdoor chickens, one hen and one rooster. He stays locked in the coop until 10am on weekends, or until I get home from work during the week(sometimes it's dark again  I feel bad but don't want to let them out at 7am to be courteous). My boyfriend told me today that the other day he heard toulouse from inside the house pretty loudly even though he was locked in the coop(not sure how this is possible because I can barely hear him from inside the house) and the neighbors were standing in their driveway. I don't know if they were bothered or not, no one has said anything to me. Besides it was 2pm anyway so it shouldn't matter if he was crowing then. He doesn't do it very often, just in the morning after 6am and if he breeds with my hen. Should I be worried? I rent an apartment so I can't really afford to get in trouble. Besides the fact we aren't allowed roosters in my town even though it's in the rural country.


----------



## Keith

While we all live in acreage our houses are close so I try to be mindful. I started off with 12 guineas and found out quick that was not acceptable to subject the neighbors so now we are down to 2.


----------



## realsis

Wow I am so sorry for your situation! First point, I would not tolerate animal cruelty in any form, nip that in the butty as soon as it happened! Call the law immediately if any more animal cruelty goes on! I hate to say this but when she kicked your animal, that should have been the time to call the law right then on her! Do NOT let her force you to give up your animals! FiGHT like hell to keep them! This is a real bad situation because once the authorities are contacted about animals they will usually find a violation, hate to say it...I really wish you the best! What a nasty nasty person! I'm so sorry you have to put up with such a person! This is why I love animals more than people most the time! Wish I had some good advice but all I can say is hold your ground! And make sure to call the law if she abused any more animals! What the heck is wrong with her acting that way! Stay strong and if you ever just need a friend to talk to, I'm here for you ok! I mean it! Remember that! Hang in there and don't give up. Don't let this awful person get her way. Also some advice, when the authorities come about your animals, be honest with them about her it's your best chance! Then they can see she's only being nasty and hopefully will just ignore her after that. Best of luck!


----------



## new2coop

If you are concerned that your neighbors are bothered by the chickens just simply ask them! They might appreciate your asking. It's better to have good neighbors than enemies. How noisy can 6 hens make? Now you have me worried about my neighbors some of whom are unapproachable on anything. Also how many feet should the coop be away from home to prevent odor?


----------



## realsis

I believe the coop must be 25 feet away from a housing structure however, your town might be different. You can look it up online in you're towns ordinance on fowl. It should state it there. Hope this helps.


----------



## piglett

new2coop said:


> Now you have me worried about my neighbors some of whom are unapproachable on anything. Also how many feet should the coop be away from home to prevent odor?


if some of your neighbors are tough to deal with then i say say nothing to them at all. it's your land .....rite?
did you buy it or did they?
as long as you are not breaking the law have all the chickens you wish.

piglett


----------



## earlyt89

Ok, update on the situation.

We have had the animal control and police called on us almost 2 dozen times in just over a year. My coops were at the back of my property at least 100 feet from any neighbor and they complained about unsanitary conditions, aviary diseases, and flies attracted to feces. They have come and inspected my property three times and can find nothing wrong. They brought about a dozen little pens the last time. I asked what they planned to put in them. They said they had reports of me fighting my chickens and if they found any proof they would take all my birds. They didn't find any reason to take my birds. I have gotten letters from ASPCA and some other association. Well I'm tired of it. This neighbor wants to die in that house and will never move and will never stop. I just got 3 acres out in the middle of the woods. Screw her!!!!!


----------



## Roslyn

earlyt89 said:


> Ok, update on the situation.
> 
> We have had the animal control and police called on us almost 2 dozen times in just over a year. My coops were at the back of my property at least 100 feet from any neighbor and they complained about unsanitary conditions, aviary diseases, and flies attracted to feces. They have come and inspected my property three times and can find nothing wrong. They brought about a dozen little pens the last time. I asked what they planned to put in them. They said they had reports of me fighting my chickens and if they found any proof they would take all my birds. They didn't find any reason to take my birds. I have gotten letters from ASPCA and some other association. Well I'm tired of it. This neighbor wants to die in that house and will never move and will never stop. I just got 3 acres out in the middle of the woods. Screw her!!!!!


That's bureaucracy for you. I would think, as an intelligent adult, that after two visits they would be looking back to the source and leave you alone. However they still have to act like the person "turning you in" is in the right. Geeezzzzz.

You mentioned back in this thread about just getting rid of your animals just to keep the peace. I really don't think with this person that would make a difference, you could have no animals and they would find something else. They would call the township with weird complaints about your property, they would call and complain about your children, etc, etc. People like this won't stop, it's a mental disease or something that has just snapped.

My Mother lives next to a "banana-head" neighbor and it didn't end until he died, now his banana-head kids are fighting over his house, so it's empty and unkept. She dreads if one of them moves in and everything will just start back up with the next generation.

Personally, I would have cameras on my property pointed at her's 24/7 to document everything. That's insane!!

AND, this is one of the number one reason's that my husband and I live in the country with only deer, bear, raccoons and possums for neighbors.


----------



## realsis

I'm sorry to hear she's still giving you trouble. Is there any way in the world you can actually talk to her? Or is she just insane? I agree with the other post on NOT giving up your animals! Because if you did, she would just start up with something else. Like they said, kids, property, cars, she would find something to complain about. I'm telling you your best bet is to make the animal welfare officers aware of her and let them know she's only causing trouble. I believe after awhile she can even get fined for FALSE complaints! So make sure they are aware of her and what she is up too! I'm so happy the officers did not take your animals! Or find any offences! That's wonderful! Is there any way you can build a large barrier so she can no longer see into your property? That would be wonderful and probably drive her crazy! If it we're me and I had the funds I would build the biggest barrier the city allowed to keep her out of my business! Something that blocks her vision from you're property! This way she can't always be sticking her nose on your property. Also please listen carefully, GET A RESTRAINING ORDER AGAINST HER! This way she can NOT legally come within so many feet of your property! The grounds for the restraining order is that she harming your animals. Like when she kicked your animal. That's grounds enough for the order. You can get it free. Go to the court house, go to the legal help department, fill the paper out yourself, they will help you. Then FILE it! I believe the only cost is a small filling fee and many places go on a sliding scale according on income so your fee should be minimal. Once you get that order in place she can be arrested coming within so many feet of your property! I'm afraid this is your only option! Do it, and do it SOON! Then if she continues to call out authorities on you just show them that she is insane and you have an order against her! Trust me here. Getting this order will help you in more ways than one. If anything is ever taken to court for any reason, you having this order brings favor to you. They will see you're following the law and trying to protect yourself and your animals. The FIRST time she breaks the order, call the law. She WILL get arrested if you have that order in place! A few time's of that should break her of getting close to your property! I really Hope you take my advice here. This order is the logical thing to do to protect your family and animals. You will have the law on your side with this order! I Hope this helps and do hope you get this order soon.! When filling make sure and include how she kicked your animal. This and the constant harassment she gives should be enough to easily get the order. I wish you the best. Please let us know how it went. Good luck!


----------



## earlyt89

There is no talking to this woman. No comprimises. Nothing. I don't think she is intelligent enough for that. So I'm taking myself and all my birds to our new home. Closest house is about a quarter mile away. I'm selling my old house and starting over. I really didn't like that area anyway. Now I'm about a mile from the middle school I attended as a child and I'm very familiar with people and law enforcement here. Guess I couldn't win. But I don't think I lost. She does have a restraining order against her. The whole town really knows she is crazy. They have banned her from picking up her grandchildren from the local school because of arguments and outbursts at faculty and her family sits alone at church. She called the cops at our church cuz she overheard someone say that she was going to burst into flames as soon as she walked in and she said we were threatening her


----------



## dandmtritt

Wet POSSUMS that is my friend EPIC! Brought a smile to my face everytime I read it.

Sorry for your crappy neighbor at least now you should be good to go out in the woods. My dream home would entail a house right smack in the middle of at least 5 acres. If I want to pee in my yard so be it.

My back neighbor asked what the heck are you building in your back yard. I said of course a chicken coop and his response was are you serious. Yep was my response, and he rolled his eyes and started in with they are noisy and they stink yadayada. I quickly educated him and informed him there would be no roosters on behalf of me respecting my neighbors. I also let him know that I would be sharing eggs and good composted chicken manure with them. His wife wants a hoop house and really enjoys gardening. My other neighbors had ducks and they were pretty loud but not bothersome at all, I reminded him about them and he's perfectly fine with it. 

Now my neighbors are smart and completely SANE. One set has no idea of how chickens are so I just have to share the bounty and educate them simple. The others had ducks so no explanatiion needed there.

I have a 6 foot cedar fence too lol. Good fences make good neighbors right. (well in most cases with sane people).

I'll finish with I bet she voted for Obama.


----------



## fuzziebutt

earlyt89 said:


> There is no talking to this woman. No comprimises. Nothing. I don't think she is intelligent enough for that. So I'm taking myself and all my birds to our new home. Closest house is about a quarter mile away. I'm selling my old house and starting over. I really didn't like that area anyway. Now I'm about a mile from the middle school I attended as a child and I'm very familiar with people and law enforcement here. Guess I couldn't win. But I don't think I lost. She does have a restraining order against her. The whole town really knows she is crazy. They have banned her from picking up her grandchildren from the local school because of arguments and outbursts at faculty and her family sits alone at church. She called the cops at our church cuz she overheard someone say that she was going to burst into flames as soon as she walked in and she said we were threatening her


You can at least take comfort in knowing that while you are going to be comfortable in your new place with the birds just fine, she will still be in the same hell that she has made.


----------



## Energyvet

I voted for Obama. Just saying.


----------



## piglett

i looked at it as 
"which bandit do you want to be robbed by?"
both of them want to steal every dollar from our kids & grand kids.
not what i would call any kind of real choice
yes yes 1 may say some things you like better than the other does
good theives always tell you what you want to hear
i try not to listen
instead i watch their actions
this tells me what they really want

i just hope they don't want my chickens


----------



## realsis

Good luck in your new home. At least you will be away from HER! Thank God! I think I feel sorry for who ever moves in next to her! Poor people! Well at least this hell will be over and you can start fresh! Good luck to you and you're family! God bless! I think you will enjoy your new place! Now you won't have to deal with her again! What a blessing that will be! Best wishes!


----------



## earlyt89

I just have faith that one day she will pay for the misery she had put my family through. Thank you all for the support and comments but the misery is over. Already moved all my chickens and myself out here. And I'm so happy. Again thank you all


----------



## earlyt89

Except those who voted for Obama lol!


----------



## realsis

I'm so Glad to hear that your happy once more! Thank God it all worked out! I'm so Glad for you!


----------



## piglett

i think we need pictures of the new place
are the chickens happy there?


----------



## earlyt89

I will post pics as soon as I get this placed cleaned up. It's a foreclosure and the bank never hired anyone to clean the property. So the grass is high. Bushes unkept. Trash everywhere. An old shed. Old farm equipment. Junk vehicles. Perfect things for my birds to rummage through. I have already shot two raccoons that tore up the garbage and fired a few rounds to scare away a red fox that was circling the coop. I don't like to shoot them unless its an immediate threat. I have seen hawks. And even a snake in February!


----------



## Jim

dandmtritt said:


> Wet POSSUMS that is my friend EPIC! Brought a smile to my face everytime I read it.
> 
> Sorry for your crappy neighbor at least now you should be good to go out in the woods. My dream home would entail a house right smack in the middle of at least 5 acres. If I want to pee in my yard so be it.
> 
> My back neighbor asked what the heck are you building in your back yard. I said of course a chicken coop and his response was are you serious. Yep was my response, and he rolled his eyes and started in with they are noisy and they stink yadayada. I quickly educated him and informed him there would be no roosters on behalf of me respecting my neighbors. I also let him know that I would be sharing eggs and good composted chicken manure with them. His wife wants a hoop house and really enjoys gardening. My other neighbors had ducks and they were pretty loud but not bothersome at all, I reminded him about them and he's perfectly fine with it.
> 
> Now my neighbors are smart and completely SANE. One set has no idea of how chickens are so I just have to share the bounty and educate them simple. The others had ducks so no explanatiion needed there.
> 
> I have a 6 foot cedar fence too lol. Good fences make good neighbors right. (well in most cases with sane people).
> 
> I'll finish with I bet she voted for Obama.


Smile at the last part of your post, welllll. Heck to all your post.


----------



## Jim

Energyvet said:


> I voted for Obama. Just saying.


Hey EV, won't hold that against ya, as you seem to have the self sufficient part down. You might be more conservative than ya realize.....


----------



## Jim

piglett said:


> i looked at it as
> "which bandit do you want to be robbed by?"
> both of them want to steal every dollar from our kids & grand kids.
> not what i would call any kind of real choice
> yes yes 1 may say some things you like better than the other does
> good theives always tell you what you want to hear
> i try not to listen
> instead i watch their actions
> this tells me what they really want
> 
> i just hope they don't want my chickens


Where is the "like" button.


----------



## piglett

Jim said:


> Where is the "like" button.


it's rite here

'
'
'
'
'
\/


----------



## Jim

piglett said:


> it's rite here
> 
> '
> '
> '
> '
> '
> \/


So... If that was not a joke, I guess it doesn't shoe on the iPad version.


----------



## Jim

*Now I see it*



piglett said:


> it's rite here
> 
> '
> '
> '
> '
> '
> \/


Went to the web version. Now I se it. . Solo glad to see it.. I bet a lot of the smiles on here are the smile icons as well. On the iPad, I see "rolley eyes" all the time.....now it clicks.


----------



## piglett

Jim said:


> Went to the web version. Now I se it. . Solo glad to see it.. I bet a lot of the smiles on here are the smile icons as well. On the iPad, I see "rolley eyes" all the time.....now it clicks.


OOoh your not on a reg. computer

i don't know anything about all of that other stuff out there
i guess you can get on this forum with a phone if ya know how?
i have no clue & i would have a tough time seeing anything on those tiny phones. i just wait till i get home which works for me

take care
piglett


----------



## kahiltna_flock

piglett said:


> OOoh your not on a reg. computer
> 
> i don't know anything about all of that other stuff out there
> i guess you can get on this forum with a phone if ya know how?
> i have no clue & i would have a tough time seeing anything on those tiny phones. i just wait till i get home which works for me
> 
> take care
> piglett


And I didn't know till recently that you could get on this forum on the computer! I found it at the App Store on my phone.


----------



## CountryMama

Borderline Personality Disorder. 'Nuff said. I feel for you, I really, really do (and the authorities that she is harassing). I have to deal with this sociopathic behavior at work nearly every day and I can tell you that the only thing you can do is defend yourself, keep a journal of what happens, install a video cam... But you'll never, ever be able to get on her good side, if she even has one of those. She won't ever change.


----------



## Jim

piglett said:


> OOoh your not on a reg. computer
> 
> i don't know anything about all of that other stuff out there
> i guess you can get on this forum with a phone if ya know how?
> i have no clue & i would have a tough time seeing anything on those tiny phones. i just wait till i get home which works for me
> 
> take care
> piglett


Lol piglet. I normally view with the iPad, but when I have to, use the iPhone (but that tiny screen tricks these aging eyes). My wife refers to all my chicken groups as my "chicken-porn".


----------



## piglett

Jim said:


> Lol piglet. I normally view with the iPad, but when I have to, use the iPhone (but that tiny screen tricks these aging eyes). My wife refers to all my chicken groups as my "chicken-porn".


chicken porn , ha ha ha 
i tell my wife that i am doing "research"
soon i will be known as the chicken god of new hampshire 

piglett


----------



## Jim

Chicken god...hmmmm. Kinda like that title. I will have to learn more to reach that title.


----------



## Energyvet

First off, I'm working toward more self sufficiency so when the Fiat monetary system falls apart I have medicines, food and something of value to work with. I know 2012 is the beginning of a new age, but it might be only at the end of my life that I'll see that enfold.

I found there is a difference between people when one is destitute as I have become. Some people ask what you need and supply that. Others assume they know and give you what they think you should have. Politically there's a difference. Both kinds of people think they are being generous and they are. But what do I do with photo albums when everything I own is digital? I return them for money to buy food, that's what. 

Early89, I'm so happy to see you finally out of that toxic situation. You can rebuild that old place. I'll bet it has great bones! Good luck in your new home going forward. We'll be here to watch the transition and cheer you on.


----------



## Jim

Great way to put it EV!


----------



## piglett

Energyvet said:


> First off, I'm working toward more self sufficiency so when the Fiat monetary system falls apart I have medicines, food and something of value to work with. I know 2012 is the beginning of a new age, but it might be only at the end of my life that I'll see that enfold.


that is why i got into chickens in the 1st place
some think it will happen really fast
well how about if it happens really slowly
like over 10/20 years
i am already getting calls for chicks come spring
a little extra income can go to buy extra fence 
or a 2nd coop (the 1st 1 was built from things i found at the dump)
food that can be stored for a long time is good to
but don't forget about your flock
they need to eat too so have extra feed 
or things that can be used as feed if needed stored up
we are planning on a much bigger garden this year
1/2 of it will be things for the chickens
sqash & pumpkins will store for a long time 
down in the celler.

now back more on topic
last year we had out flock out free ranging
feed bill was almost nothing 
the the clown next door wasn't happy about our chickens
going over there
i said "ok i can understand that, i'll put up a chicken wire fence so they stay home"
we was not at all happy about a fence so we had to pen them up for the rest of the season.
come spring i will be buying an old backhoe (with cash) while i still have a job
there will be a 6' high stockade fence show up on my side of the property line. 
problem solved!!

good luck
piglett


----------



## Energyvet

Wish you lived closer Piglet. I'd hire you to repair my fence.


----------



## piglett

Energyvet said:


> Wish you lived closer Piglet. I'd hire you to repair my fence.


i have to go down to Delaware come May
i bought a good used car frailer from a friend down there
so i will be heading up the NJ turnpike on the return trip
but i'm not sure how much time i'll have to fix any fences
maybe i could stop by with a few silkie babies on the way down there?
$4 each for forum members
any other people i will want $5 each
that is what they are going for in the area.

take care
piglett


----------



## ThreeJ

Glad to hear you got out of that bad situation.... No place to go now but up. Good luck with your new place.


----------



## Roslyn

piglett said:


> that is why i got into chickens in the 1st place
> some think it will happen really fast
> well how about if it happens really slowly
> like over 10/20 years
> i am already getting calls for chicks come spring
> a little extra income can go to buy extra fence
> or a 2nd coop (the 1st 1 was built from things i found at the dump)
> food that can be stored for a long time is good to
> but don't forget about your flock
> they need to eat too so have extra feed
> or things that can be used as feed if needed stored up
> we are planning on a much bigger garden this year
> 1/2 of it will be things for the chickens
> sqash & pumpkins will store for a long time
> down in the cellar
> 
> piglett


My Grandmother instilled in me the importance of always preparing for the next Season. In Spring you prepare for Summer, in Summer and Fall you prepare for Winter and Spring. My favorite chore was Spring and Fall window washing day. She would pull out the windows and screens and lay them in the front yard and it was my job to scrub them down and then I got to spray them with the garden hose. A kids favorite job!!

She was a true frugal Depression Era woman, you didn't waste anything and you recycled everything. I learned so much from her, it just took 30 years for me to put her lessons into full practice.  I can come up with a new use for just about anything, but I'm not afraid to throw in the towel and throw away and recycle anything either.

People these days are called nutters and preppers, but back then it was just the way you lived. There are many homesteads around here that have a full basement stocked at the head of winter and you never find canning jars at yard sales because someone always beat you to the punch!! I fell in love with my simple, practical house and it's R*E*A*L pantry in the basement!! A north room with shelves and no heat perfect for canned goods and storage. Plus I have a root cellar under the front stairs built into the foundation. Before I cut my garden beds you could still make out the old garden border. By my best estimate it was 100 feet wide by almost 200 feet long!!

9/11 changed me, it scared me but good and sent my life in a very different direction. When we moved chickens were the first step after the garden was started !!


----------



## Energyvet

Watch 911 Lose change. It was a staged event to get us into two profitable wars. Only reason. 

I agree as I was raised the same way. Use what you know and use everything you have more than once. 

Great reply!


----------



## earlyt89

I have seen that loose change 9/11


----------



## dandmtritt

Energyvet said:


> Watch 911 Lose change. It was a staged event to get us into two profitable wars. Only reason.
> 
> I agree as I was raised the same way. Use what you know and use everything you have more than once.
> 
> Great reply!


Do you truely believe that the US Government planned a operation that killed 3000 plus people? This is one consiracy theroy thats a complete joke. Oh and if the two wars were so profitable why is our debt over 16 trillion and climbing 3 billion a day?

This theroy would be like me doing a documentary on how the Sandy Hook shooting was a conspiracy, oh and just wait someone will and a large portion of American's will be sucked into the BS.

Oh and I'm active duty military and I took an oath to protect and serve this country and its people and I asure you no one in the militray or other agency would be in on something like this that killed 3000 inocent people.


----------



## realsis

This thread is getting too political, however I must agree with above poster. I refuse to believe our government would do such a horrific act. This it's absurd. I still have faith in the USA. I can't see them killing our own people to fabricate an issue for war. Perhaps I'm optimistic, but that just seems too far fetched. I'm still proud to be a American. And just don't think we would do such a thing. Now back to chickens before this gets out of hand.


----------



## Energyvet

Zeitgeist the 3 movies. Buildings don't fall like that unless its a demolition. We are sheep. It's all about the rich getting richer at the expense and lives of the populace. And Sandy Hook was likely staged as well. They're getting ready to take the guns like they did in Italy in WW Ii. Wake up! 

Ok. Enough about politics. I'm not saying anymore no matter how much anyone provokes me. ;-)


----------



## earlyt89

The twin towers were built in four different sections just in case something happened like this the people above and below that section can still get out. U can also see the coragite dust from the igniters blowing out windows BEFORE ANY EXPLOSIONS!!!! We were threatened in the 90s that something like this coul happen. And the "plane" that hit the pentagon wasn't even the right kind of plane that would be carrying passengers. What happened to those children at Sandy Hook is unfortunate but I believe that that was put into place by the obama administration to provoke more awareness towards gun control. Come on people. Your all older than me an I have figured a lot of this crap out on my own. Look up stuff read articles. Read plane diagrams. LISTEN TO THE REAL UNEDITED VIDEOS FROM THE PLANES. And the videos from phones that were recovered after the building collapsed. The government has told u what they think u can deal with. Jesus people. If u vote stupid people in they are going to screw stuff up. When was a successful nation ever run by one of his kind????? I'll wait for an answer


----------



## Nate

Earlyt89. I'm beginning to believe your theory espically about the shooting!


----------



## realsis

This stuff is very scary! Very very scary! And I hope they don't succeed in taking away our weapons. Bad people will always have weapons! But if it's illegal for good people to have weapons, that only leaves the bad people with them which is very very scary!! I'm sorry but I do believe people kill people NOT guns. Before guns we we're killing people with rocks, arrows, anything, the sad fact is, people kill people, not guns. It's very frightening to think they want to disarm our nation. Of course the bad people will still have the weapons! I'm so afraid for the nation if this happens. I was raised around guns, both my parents we're professional trap shooters. We knew as children never to play with a gun! I don't know, things are so different now! Just hope for our nation they don't take away the 2nd amendment. It won't solve anything...


----------



## Roslyn

I read "1984" in the year 1984 as a Junior in High School. It woke me up and made me aware of the goings on around me. I realized that not everything is as it seems.

Last year, I purchased a new copy of "1984" for my kids to read, and I re-read it. It scared me more this time than last time. A few things have changed since the 80's and not in a good way.

I've watched just about every video out there on 9-11. I just can't understand why every man, woman and child in America regardless of color or religion or politics is not asking these 4 questions.
1. Why was the hole in the pentagon not airplane shaped?
2. Why did tower #7 fall when it wasn't hit by a plane?
3. Where was the blood, bodies, seats, luggage from the plane that crashed in Pennsylvania? Where were the engines? They weigh 6 tons each and are made of titanium? How did 4 airplanes in one day just "vaporize" when they crashed?
4. Where was the AA insignia on the second plane? Go ahead and google it, it's very hard to find any photos close up of the second plane. Why?

It's not a political issue, it's an American issue. We are all Americans.


----------



## earlyt89

Whoooo Roslyn!!!!!


----------



## realsis

Some pretty interesting questions! And very good questions at that!! Wow......


----------



## Wazza

Really? Do you believe your own government would do this? Obviously it would have to cross party lines as a change of government would surely bring new information to light. If you feel so disempowered by your political system it is time to get involved from the grassroots to the top and make some changes. 
What the hell do you need so many military style weapons and handguns for? Those things aren't for culling chickens or racoons. Maybe the police are too busy attending animal control complaints to protect the population from robbers.


----------



## earlyt89

Yes I fully believe that our government deceives us on a daily basis. Everything that u hear on radio an television is edited so that it concerns u enough to be afraid but not revealing certain details or weakness in the government. I have something called a second amendment right JACK. I don't care if I need these weapons. I work, I pay my own damn bills. If I want 100 assault type weapons then I should have them. The police around here know us they kno about us. I have bought weapons from cops and the mayor of my town. I do what I want and that's my business. Ur government lies cheats and steals. Wake up and smell the roses. U will never convince me that we didn't bring down the twin towers ourselves or that the Obama administration had nothing to do with Sandy Hook. I'm 23 years old!!!! I kno this!!!!! Go watch the movie Red Dawn so u might be better prepared. Only it will be our own government taking over


----------



## Energyvet

earlyt89 said:


> The twin towers were built in four different sections just in case something happened like this the people above and below that section can still get out. U can also see the coragite dust from the igniters blowing out windows BEFORE ANY EXPLOSIONS!!!! We were threatened in the 90s that something like this coul happen. And the "plane" that hit the pentagon wasn't even the right kind of plane that would be carrying passengers. What happened to those children at Sandy Hook is unfortunate but I believe that that was put into place by the obama administration to provoke more awareness towards gun control. Come on people. Your all older than me an I have figured a lot of this crap out on my own. Look up stuff read articles. Read plane diagrams. LISTEN TO THE REAL UNEDITED VIDEOS FROM THE PLANES. And the videos from phones that were recovered after the building collapsed. The government has told u what they think u can deal with. Jesus people. If u vote stupid people in they are going to screw stuff up. When was a successful nation ever run by one of his kind????? I'll wait for an answer





Nate said:


> Earlyt89. I'm beginning to believe your theory espically about the shooting!





earlyt89 said:


> Yes I fully believe that our government deceives us on a daily basis. Everything that u hear on radio an television is edited so that it concerns u enough to be afraid but not revealing certain details or weakness in the government. I have something called a second amendment right JACK. I don't care if I need these weapons. I work, I pay my own damn bills. If I want 100 assault type weapons then I should have them. The police around here know us they kno about us. I have bought weapons from cops and the mayor of my town. I do what I want and that's my business. Ur government lies cheats and steals. Wake up and smell the roses. U will never convince me that we didn't bring down the twin towers ourselves or that the Obama administration had nothing to do with Sandy Hook. I'm 23 years old!!!! I kno this!!!!! Go watch the movie Red Dawn so u might be better prepared. Only it will be our own government taking over


Zeitgeist - 3 movies. This is a global problem.


----------



## dandmtritt

Energyvet said:


> Zeitgeist the 3 movies. Buildings don't fall like that unless its a demolition. We are sheep. It's all about the rich getting richer at the expense and lives of the populace. And Sandy Hook was likely staged as well. They're getting ready to take the guns like they did in Italy in WW Ii. Wake up!
> 
> Ok. Enough about politics. I'm not saying anymore no matter how much anyone provokes me. ;-)


I guess you were provoked enough.


----------



## Energyvet

..........it's heartbreaking to be alive at this time in history.


----------



## vcannon

That sounds terrible. I'd probably still let the chickens out while you could sit outside with them. Just a little bit after dinner, so they wouldnt stray to far, before they want to go in in roost. Keep them from feeling cooped up. I hope your situation gets better, but you cant reason with some people. Good Luck in the future.


----------



## Wazza

Anyway, enough politics. Lets talk about chickens. Hope the move to new place works out well. Its a pity there are people in the world who will make that big a deal about a few animals.


----------



## earlyt89

That woman was crazy. I wonder if there's a website where I can warn people she is a crazy neighbor. Lol


----------



## 7chicks

Whew. I haven't been on this thread in awhile. Had a lot of digging backwards to catch back up! You'll be much happier away from looney tunes. Health wise - you're going to feel like a new man with all this unnecessary mental stress gone!!! Congrat's!


----------



## piglett

Wazza said:


> Anyway, enough politics. Lets talk about chickens. Hope the move to new place works out well. Its a pity there are people in the world who will make that big a deal about a few animals.


sounds good
i don't buy into all of the [email protected] that the news media wants me to buy into
however this is a chicken site

not a "i think bush blew up those buildings site"
& not a "obama did this & that site"
i don't like either of them much

it's tought to trust anyone who doesn't own chickens
neither of them do,
so let's get back into the real deal here folks

i know someone has a nut job living near them
what kind of problems have you had?

take care all
piglett


----------



## AlexTS113

earlyt89 said:


> Have had a few of my neighbors praise my birds for the severe reduction in bugs and Mosquitos. But now I have one neighbor saying that my birds got onto her property. But yet there's a wire fence up that blocks my chickens from her yard. An the flowers that she complained my birds were ruining are all the way on the other side of her property. And at the time of the complaint I counted off and all the birds were in my yard. I live in the country but have 1 close neighbor. Have no limitations on animals. What should I do when someone lies to the cops? I yea she called the cops


Don't stress it, I don't think that it will amount to anything.


----------



## 7chicks

OH no, not again earlyt89. =(


----------



## earlyt89

Huh? That post is old. Lol. My chickens are much happier now at our new home. I did lose Cassius. My favorite Rhode Island Red rooster. But other than that I've had no problems at the new place for two months now!!!!


----------



## kahiltna_flock

earlyt89 said:


> Huh? That post is old. Lol. My chickens are much happier now at our new home. I did lose Cassius. My favorite Rhode Island Red rooster. But other than that I've had no problems at the new place for two months now!!!!


I bet that is a welcome change for you and your chickens. Not the part about loosing your rooster of course. Very happy for you


----------



## Energyvet

Sorry to hear about your Roo, Early. What happened?


----------



## earlyt89

A neighbors beagle went after one of my hens killing her before anyone could get outside. Then Cassius tried to protect the hen and the dog attacked him. Cassius ran away and I haven't seen him since. He was hurt pretty bad. Ran into the woods


----------



## piglett

earlyt89 said:


> A neighbors beagle went after one of my hens killing her before anyone could get outside. Then Cassius tried to protect the hen and the dog attacked him. Cassius ran away and I haven't seen him since. He was hurt pretty bad. Ran into the woods


sounds like you need a fence, after that if any dogs show up & want to make chew toys out of your birds "dispatch them" 
just make sure you put em in a good deep hole
most towns have a leash law for good reason
it keeps dogs from running around causing trouble

sorry about your roo, do you have another to replace him?

piglett


----------



## Energyvet

Well he was very brave. Still hurts your heart though. I share your sadness.


----------



## earlyt89

The other day a very nice older man heard about my problems (small town) and brought me three RIR roosters for free. I have a fence up. There is an Alabama leash law. But I personally went to each neighbor and warns them. As well as notifying the police department of my intentions with stray dogs.


----------



## earlyt89

I apologize everyone it always seems like I have a sad story to tell all the time lol. NO MO NEGATIVE POSTS. Lol. I'm happy now. And the neighbors house caught in fire which is very unfortunate but they were the only people close to me and now they are gone.


----------



## 7chicks

earlyt89 said:


> Huh? That post is old. Lol. My chickens are much happier now at our new home. I did lose Cassius. My favorite Rhode Island Red rooster. But other than that I've had no problems at the new place for two months now!!!!


Am I glad to hear this was old news - about the looney neighbor. Sounds like you have an awesome new neighbor bringing you the new RIR's. What a sigh of relief after what you went through at your old residence! Sad you lost the two though. =( But back on the bright side, I'm so happy all is working out a-okay at last!


----------



## earlyt89

I'm just glad to see all the support I got from my friends here on the Chicken Forum. Some good laughs (dead possum) and sum political views lol. But in the end I'm happier. Only thing I didn't mention was my reason for moving.


----------



## Energyvet

You used to be happy Early. You're fun to hang with. I still miss Cogburn though. Anyhow, glad you're happier. Give yourself some time and then enjoy your new set up. Gonna be a fun Summer! Lol


----------



## kahiltna_flock

Yeah, too bad cogburn left.


----------



## earlyt89

Yes Cogburn was very cool. I heard there was a little argument and some people got kicked off the forum.


----------



## piglett

earlyt89 said:


> Yes Cogburn was very cool. I heard there was a little argument and some people got kicked off the forum.


 people come & go on forums but i enjoyed Cogburns posts

just hatched a batch of babies & i have more in the other bator....life is good 

piglett


----------



## Lady_Alia

piglett said:


> people come & go on forums but i enjoyed Cogburns posts
> 
> just hatched a batch of babies & i have more in the other bator....life is good
> 
> piglett


Cogburn isn't on here anymore????


----------



## Energyvet

Cogburn got fed up and left on his own. I stayed in touch, but he's likely not coming back. Our loss, as he was experienced and knowledgable. Also willing to share and a great teacher.


----------



## Lady_Alia

Energyvet said:


> Cogburn got fed up and left on his own. I stayed in touch, but he's likely not coming back. Our loss, as he was experienced and knowledgable. Also willing to share and a great teacher.


That's sad and you're right, our loss. I'll miss his input. I hope he decides to come back when things have chilled.


----------



## earlyt89

I heard it was closer to being banned. Just like Cindy and Tiny House.


----------



## AlexTS113

hollyosborn said:


> check for their tracks.. unless she wiped them away they should stay there for a while.. i can certainly tell where my gals have scratched in the flowers.. however.. they are after the bugs which is nice... ......
> leave her a pile of poo on her doorstep? oh wait, that would be mean..... no dont do that! GET A ROOSTER and put it in a cage under her bedroom window... with a light that comes on every 10 minutes... oh wait, no thats mean too...


I was laughing so hard!


----------



## piglett

earlyt89 said:


> I heard it was closer to being banned. Just like Cindy and Tiny House.


 how in the world do you get banned on a chicken site?


----------



## earlyt89

I'm just going off what I was told by someone who had to make another profile. If you cuss on here and insult eachother u get in trouble. It's a friendly website. Some people might still b with us. And I'm glad to kno I'm trusted.


----------



## piglett

earlyt89 said:


> I'm just going off what I was told by someone who had to make another profile. If you cuss on here and insult eachother u get in trouble. It's a friendly website. Some people might still b with us. And I'm glad to kno I'm trusted.


 ya have to know what's over the line & not always post what you really want to say.


----------



## Energyvet

He left on his own. I was talking to him through the whole process. He left on his own.


----------



## JackAubrey

Obviously,the police have found no fault w/ you any time this woman has called them to complain. You need to get certified copies of all the police reports. Then contact an attorney. Have him write a letter requesting her to cease and desist, or you will file a civil suit against her. Find out if others have had problems w/ her in the past. JA


----------



## chasesams

first of all you need proof from her that they are your birds but you say they cant get under or through the fence but thats fine they could be flying over which then you could clip their feathers on their wigs and that will stop but before i would do anything to my birds i'd want proof that it was my birds we have wild turkey that mess up my flowers


----------



## twentynine

early-- deep down I am glad you have found a new place. But, you have discovered all that glitters is not gold, problems with the area dogs. I wish I had a nickle for everytime I had dog problems.

To the rest of you guys, concerning Cogburn and such. It is very disturbing to me that I visit a chicken forum, check a thread that I made a contribution to months ago and then lost track of it, only to find it today and it is now congested with black helicopters, 9/11 conspiracy, preppers and bumps in the night. If I might make a contribution to the ideal of maintaining order here--- politics, no matter the angle, shade of blue or red have no business on a chicken forum.

Numerous subjects can detract from the content of a thread, religion, sexual orientation, politics are the main culprits. I, like most of you, do have an opinion on all those subjects, and after reading the last few pages I find myself wanting to "jump" in with both feet. However as a mature adult I also understand that no matter the argument I present, you guys will believe what you will believe, I can respect that. So I'll stay happy, save my oxygen, keep my opinion to myself, but please can some of you guys respect the few of us who want nothing to do with political discussion (gentleman's word for argument) on a chicken forum.


----------

